
French company suing Apple to open iOS to other browsers - pfooti
http://www.recode.net/2016/10/7/13201832/apple-sued-ios-browser-limits
======
pfooti
I would love to see this suit succeed at least a little bit. While I
understand the battery ramifications (and I'm sure other stability / security
issues too) behind Apple's closed-off ecosystem, it is _hugely_ frustrating to
have to develop web applications for iOS.

before the obligatory "web pages should be simple", I'm mostly interested in
web _applications_ rather than pages. I'm a big fan of simple, easy-to-use
pages on the web. But it's also possible to use html5 tech as a platform for
real applications, provided you mostly ignore iOS. Which is frustrating.

Having an open platform would likely lead to a short term fragmentation "page
best viewed in Chrome" and a rapid re-leveling as all browsers end up with
feature parity and then start competing again on battery life and so on.

